
Twitter's Default Settings Can Leak Your Phone Number - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/02/how-twitters-default-settings-can-leak-your-phone-number
======
rahuldottech
> In Twitter’s case, one of the limitations in place was to reject anyone who
> tried to upload a long list of sequential phone numbers—a sign that this
> person was almost certainly not uploading an address book in an attempt to
> find friends.

> The workaround is almost comically simple: someone could just upload a long
> list of randomized phone numbers instead. And that’s how the security
> researcher whose work tipped Twitter off to this problem was able to match
> up ... for 17 million unsuspecting Twitter users, including high-profile
> officials and politicians around the world.

The biggest tech companies in the world, ladies and gentlemen.

